# Introduction



## cojo354 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey everyone,

My name is Cody, and I'm a college student in the US. I originally received a mouse, who was fated to be snake food from my friend's girlfriend. She felt bad for the little guy, and she saved him. However, she got bored with him a week later; so, I took over parenting responsibilities, and here I am 10 months later with my "Li'l Jenkins." I hadn't originally planned on taking care of him; so, it's been a learning experience. However, he's getting older, and I've read that these kind of mice don't live as long as mice who are bred specifically to be pets; so, I'm preparing myself for the inevitable, and am looking for breeders here in the US. I've loved my little mouse friend, as have all of my human friends, and would love to keep having them as pets.

Cody J.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum! I'm also a college student, is that a reference to "Leroy Jenkins?"

Depending on where you're located, you can see some users have updated their location.
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&m ... fd95405fc7


----------



## cojo354 (Dec 12, 2011)

Haha, it is a reference to that! When my friend had first tried to feed him to the snake he would just run up to it and start sniffing. He did it one time, and I just screamed, "Leroy Jenkins!" It just stuck.

Thanks for link!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

ha ha, no problem!


----------



## kloo1123 (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh, WoW


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Don't be dissing WoW! I upgraded all the way to Cataclysm, aaaaand then my work got switched around to week days. That and my boyfriend made me buy Skyrim, so I really haven't been online in forever...


----------



## kloo1123 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heh, definitely wasn't dissing! I'm a huge fan, myself. I can't play, though, otherwise I'd be glued to the comp and couldn't do anything else! How is Skyrim, anyhow? I'd like to try it, but wasn't a huge fan of the other two. Hmmm.... It's nice to "meet" another girl gamer!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice to meet you too! I got it for the PC, my bf says its choppier then for xbox. Its pretty okay, definitely like WoW better though. I guess the reason ppl love skyrim is because of the improvements over the other games that took place. It is fun, I started to dream it though, so I've given myself a break here for a week now. lol.


----------

